# Taped with hot mud!!!



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

On Monday framed and boarded a wall, put up the fast mask and returned the next morning to tape. I mixed up 90 minute setting compound and set my tapes. I returned later in the day and all of my tape had released on the edges (even though there was plenty of mud under them and coated properly - I've been doing this for 20 years and never had this problem). It worked out ok, I just cut 1/8" off both sides of the tape and did my second coat.

My question, did I do something wrong? I know there was constant blowing air from the diffusers in the offices (did that dry my mud too fast and cause my problem). Mike, where are you, the king of setting compounds. Like I said, it all worked out in the end but have never had my tapes release on the edges even with using hot mud???


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have taped with hot mud many times and haven't had this problem. I have had this happen when applying the first coat before the tape coat is dry though.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I didnt think that hot mud had enough "adhesive" in it to properly use paper tape? I remember hearing that. I think on this forum?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

No idea. Like you said you have been doing it this way for 20 years without a problem.

Since you are in Canada, it probably has something to do with the exchange rate.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanx Mike, that was very helpful :laughing: !!!

As for using hot mud for setting tapes, as long as it's mixed well (a little thinner like you would with regular mud) has never been a problem for me in the past. This is the first time I've experienced this. Maybe a bad bag of mud??? It was quite clumpy even after thorough mixing (might have seen some moisture at some point even though it was a new bag)... It also seemed to set up awfully fast (it was 90 minute mud and was thickening in my pan after about ten minutes).


----------



## jett_painting (Oct 27, 2005)

I have taped extensively on smaller jobs over the past ten years with 45 and 90 min mud.....never heard or seen anything like what you mentioned. Sounds like a possible bad batch from what you say though.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Is there a chance the tape got wet on the edges? But from what you said about the mix setting up on you fast you may have got 20 in a 90 bag, I have always used paper tape with Durabond and the only time I know of it not sticking is when the mud sets up or there wasn't enough put down to bed the tape, I like a nice thick bed coat then set my tape over the mud then take a 6" knife and press it real hard then come right back over it then put it with a 10" smooth, then finish with second coat and pull with a 14" knife then it's ready for topping.


----------

